

Don't burn CurrentC at the Apple Pay heresy stake just yet - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2844400/opensource-subnet/dont-burn-currentc-at-the-apple-pay-heresy-stake-just-yet.html

======
stevep2007
Barely hatched and condemned as the Anti-Apple Pay, CurrentC could improve
shopping experiences in the microcosm of a retailer’s brand in ways that Apple
Pay’s brand macrocosm can’t. It’s premature to burn CurrentC at the Apple
heresy stake.

~~~
jp555
How exactly does shifting 100% liability for fraud to the user make for a
"better shopping experience"? No matter how many coupons they offer, this is a
deal breaker.

My grocery added an extra tap for their CC/loyalty card at checkout - tap once
for points, then again for NFC payment - and it so infuriated me that I
changed grocers until they changed it back to a single tap.

It cannot be overstated how important _reducing_ payment friction is to a
buying experience.

